# AKC, Breeder, Mutt Advice



## John Roberts (Jun 21, 2013)

I have an issue that is a long time coming. I have exhausted all my outlets. I need some advice. 

I purchased a puppy from a breeder in New Mexico whom which I thought was reputable. The breeder initially stated that the puppies had the ability to be AKC registered. shortly before delivery the breeder stated that she was waiting on registration from the AKC for the Sire, which is what was slowing down the registration of the litter, it shouldn't be longer than a month or 3 - something to do with European registration and the AKC. I worked with the breeder regarding the registration for over a year. I have received a lot of excuses from the breeder why the puppies weren't able to registered - Employees not sending in the correct paperwork, AKC delays, issues w/paperwork from the foreign registry, improper DNA submissions, the list goes on and on. Finally, after raising a lot of issues, received a partial refund which settles the breeders obligation to me. It is not my intension to cause any additional issues for the breeder - I just want the registration. 

My question is, what do I do? I have the Dam's AKC# and the Sire's DM#, presuming that they are real, After all of the "issues" the breeder was having, I have to question the legitimacy but at this point I also have to take it at face value. Is there anything that can be done? The lack of registration is restricting events. We are now transitioning into Schutzhund and I would prefer not to have my dogs scorebook to reflect mix. I have get my dogs scorebook soon and really would prefer to list her as a Mal. I have called the AKC and their suggestion was not clear cut and seemingly sending in me in two different directions. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

this is the oldest story in the book, "the papers are coming.."

Did you at least get copies of paperwork for male?

Have you called the AKC? I realize they too are horrible sometimes, but what did they say?

I really dont know what to tell you. Hopefully someone can.

As an aside, what events are you being restricted from?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

The AWMA has thought of people with this problem and has a procedure to list your dog as a Malinois in his scorebook. With that scorebook you can enter all trials. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

So far as I know, you can't get your dog registered as a purebred with AKC without the parents being registered and the litter registered. You can get her registered in the PALS program with AKC, but the dog has to be spayed first. I believe that is the only option for you there. If you go this route you can compete in any AKC event other than the breed ring.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

> Finally, after raising a lot of issues, received a partial refund which settles the breeders obligation to me. It is not my intension to cause any additional issues for the breeder - I just want the registration.


Since you recieved a partial refund you are probably pretty much screwed on the paperwork. Without the breeder getting the sire's paperwork in order AKC can't/won't do anything in regards to registering the litter or your dog. If they gave everyone who was asking for papers a partial refund they may not bother to continue working on the litter registration, and even if they do they may not pass the papers on to you if/when they get them.

You can get an AWDF scorebook through USMRA that will list the dog as a Malinois. There are also procedures (previously mentioned) through AWMA. At one point USA was also issuing books for non-GSD with the breed in them, I don't know if they still are. DVG may also be able to do it.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Several years ago, AKC came up with something called "administrative registration." Somehow if you could establish the pedigree, you could register the dog. Evidently people were placing pets without papers and those of us who had utilized limited registration were afraid people could over ride that and fully register and breed the dog. I'm not sure what became of it or what the details were.

T


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Is registry through UKC an option? My understanding ( extremely limited) was that you have a vet certify that the dog *appears* to be of the breed stated and they will register. So you have the vet's statement plus copies of the parents pedigree might be all you need with them.


----------



## John Roberts (Jun 21, 2013)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Since you recieved a partial refund you are probably pretty much screwed on the paperwork. Without the breeder getting the sire's paperwork in order AKC can't/won't do anything in regards to registering the litter or your dog. If they gave everyone who was asking for papers a partial refund they may not bother to continue working on the litter registration, and even if they do they may not pass the papers on to you if/when they get them.
> 
> You can get an AWDF scorebook through USMRA that will list the dog as a Malinois. There are also procedures (previously mentioned) through AWMA. At one point USA was also issuing books for non-GSD with the breed in them, I don't know if they still are. DVG may also be able to do it.


 
Kadi: I can almost promise that few if any others received a refund. I had the purchase agreement ratified to reflect if the registration was not received within the agreed upon time frame there would be a 50% refund. It took nearly a year, posting complaints, opening claims with the BBB and additional efforts. The impression I was left with was the breeder was going to expect the refund to be refunded should the paperwork be received. My hope was the greed of the situation would drive the registration.

Terrasita: The rep that I spoke with at AKC didn't mention it. I will call them back and see if I can get to the bottom of it.

Sarah: I will do some research on the UKC - Thanks.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.dognews.com/2008/60608/akcfaq.html

Not sure if your situation fits without more details but here's a start with researching the procedure.

T


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

That is very cool that some dogs can now be fully registered with AKC without having to go the PALS route and the cost of this service is CHEAP. Definitely worth the try if you are interested in AKC registration. It might be tricky because the male is from Europe. Good luck!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

before this drifts off even further ....

back to your original statement : "I have called the AKC and their suggestion was not clear cut and seemingly sending in me in two different directions."

this statement seems too vague to be of much value. can you state what their suggestion was that sent you in two directions ? maybe you misinterpreted their suggestion and maybe we can help in that area

fwiw, i guess it's great that might be lots of ways to solve your problem, indirectly, but you are also implying the AKC is not doing a very good job.

the ref that has been provided clearly indicates the AKC will help in these types of situations if the breeder is in good standing with the AKC

is this breeder in this category ? 

everything you have stated seems to be to the contrary and i don't feel it is right to help uneducated buyers help keep this type of breeder in business, because it means other uneducated buyers will encounter the same problems you have had

iow, what good does it do to keep a breeders name anonymous unless you are in fear of some retaliation from them, or made it a part of your financial settlement ? since you brought it up, neither are valid reasons, imo, and if the goal of this forum is also to educate, my opinion seems legitimate

there are always two sides to a problem and if you want to try and prevent the problem from happening again, it sometimes pays to know both sides

just my .02


----------



## John Roberts (Jun 21, 2013)

rick smith said:


> before this drifts off even further ....
> 
> back to your original statement : "I have called the AKC and their suggestion was not clear cut and seemingly sending in me in two different directions."
> 
> ...


 
Rick:

Thank you for your input. 

I am going to start off by saying that I am in no way implying that the AKC was not doing a good job.

Having multiple options suggested implies that the rep was at least somewhat knowledgeable. The rep would have to have had some understanding to suggest any course of action and several shows more of an understanding. I have a page plus of notes on the reps suggestions. The two avenues they suggested were research, to find out if the breeder is in good standings and if the information I was being given was correct, this could be accomplished with [email protected] They also suggested I pursue possible PALS registration. I was reaching out to an open forum in the attempts to verify there are no other alternatives - several of which have now been suggested. Many ways to skin a cat - in the past that by laying out the results of my research tends to cause people to say "yep that's it," with little to no insight or simply glaze over the question completely.


I find your comment, "what good does it do to keep a breeders name anonymous unless you are in fear of some retaliation from them, or made it a part of your financial settlement." somewhat curious. I told you in the private message why I didn't want to list the breeder. What are you trying to do here? The breeder is not in the picture any longer. My questions is about moving forward with registration at this point. The breeder has satisfied all contractual obligations and though would not win any awards in my book doesn't deserve to be crucified. 

I was ignorant of the pitfalls when trying to purchase a dog. Though I scoured the internet for review's on the breeder. At the time of purchase there were nothin but positive reviews. About a week after there was news articles and numerous reviews - story of my life. I have since rectified that, I have posted on several different sites my experiences - which would prompt me to find a different breeder in the future. So I have done my part to shed light on the breeders practices. I don't feel its fair to the breeder to continually dredge up stories that may or may not have been a one off.


My 2 cents.


----------

